# Activation iMessage et FaceTime iPad 3



## Phil Kymco (22 Mars 2018)

Bonjour, malgré toutes les manipulations recommandées pour activer iMessage et FaceTime, je reçois toujours un message d'erreur...
Localisation, fuseau horaire et date et heure étant bien réglés, rien n'y fait....
J'ai un iPad 3 wifi, avec comme opérateur Orange Tunisie
Quelqu'un a-t-il la solution miracle?
Merci d'avance de vos réponses
Si je suis sur le mauvais forum ou si mon problème à déjà été évoqué dans un autre post, merci de m'en avertir


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (22 Mars 2018)

Bonjour, 
Tu as quelle OS ?


----------



## Phil Kymco (22 Mars 2018)

iPad 3 wifi, iOS 9.3.5


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (22 Mars 2018)

Est ce que FaceTime reprend tes adresses mails ou numéros de tph (via Réglages) ou l'appli refuse t'elle de les intégrer ?


----------



## Phil Kymco (22 Mars 2018)

Ni FaceTime, ni iMessage ne démarrent, je rentre mon id et password Apple, et rien ne se passe à part après quelques instants, le message d'erreur.... Qui me dit de réessayer plus tard


----------



## Phil Kymco (22 Mars 2018)

Phil Kymco a dit:


> Ni FaceTime, ni iMessage ne démarrent, je rentre mon id et password Apple, et rien ne se passe à part après quelques instants, le message d'erreur.... Qui me dit de réessayer plus tard



Voici le message en question


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (22 Mars 2018)

Normalement, si tu as un identifiant Apple, FaceTime prend par défaut cette adresse. Qu'as tu d s les réglages FaceTime ?


----------



## Phil Kymco (22 Mars 2018)

Rien, la même chose que dans iMessage... Et lorsque je rentre mon id et password, je reçois le même message....


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (22 Mars 2018)

Tu as un identifiant Apple actif


----------



## Phil Kymco (24 Mars 2018)

Oui, bien sûr


----------



## Madame Mim (24 Mars 2018)

Je sais que c’est un iPad Wi-Fi mais as-tu assez de réseau? Car quand le signal est trop faible l’activation ne se fait pas. Je vois sur l'image que le signal Wi-Fi est rempli mais je parle de la connexion au réseau de l’opérateur. Essaye l’activation chez quelqu’un d’autre pour vérifier ce point. Je connais plusieurs personnes où l’activation ne se faisait pas car la connexion était trop faible. Sinon il ne te reste plus qu’à contacter Apple Care.


----------



## Phil Kymco (24 Mars 2018)

Le signal est excellent.... Par contre, mon Apple id est une adresse Gmail... Cela aurait il de l'influence?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (24 Mars 2018)

Non, as tu ton identifiant Apple repris dans les réglages FaceTime


----------



## Phil Kymco (24 Mars 2018)

Ben non


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (26 Mars 2018)

C'est étonnant car à l'activation de face Time, cette adresse est proposé par défaut . Cela veut donc dire que la connexion ne se fait pas malgré une adresse existante. Il serait bon de voir ton opérateur et éventuellement de re initialiser les services de l'opérateur dans les réglages/ général


----------



## Phil Kymco (26 Mars 2018)

oyapoque a dit:


> C'est étonnant car à l'activation de face Time, cette adresse est proposé par défaut . Cela veut donc dire que la connexion ne se fait pas malgré une adresse existante. Il serait bon de voir ton opérateur et éventuellement de re initialiser les services de l'opérateur dans les réglages/ général




Je les ai appelé hier, je dois aller chez eux avec l'iPad et ma flybox.... Apparement, ce serait un problème de port, et eux seuls savent les modifier dans la flybox


----------

